# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  F4 un Aikido

## normundss

Pēc osscar lūguma   ::  , prezentēju savu F4 gala pastiprinātāju un Aikido priekšpastiprinātāju.

Vispirms par F4.  Tas ir A klases jaudas pastiprinātājs ar MOSFET tranzistoriem izejā un diezgan netipisku 0dB pastiprinājumu.  Izejas jauda 25 W / 8 Ohm.  Vairāk par to var palasīt http://www.firstwatt.com/f4.html

Zibspuldzes gaismā labi redzami netīrumi uz priekšējā paneļa   ::  :


Aizmugure:


Skaistums nāk no iekšām:



Izejas tranzistoriem miera strāva uzregulēta ap 0,53A katram.

Pusgadu pēc uztaisīšanas paskatoties, pats tagad nesaprotu, kāpēc tik nejēdzīgi saslēgtas zemes. Laikam būs jāpārtaisa.
Pietrūkst arīdzan otra stingrā dibena kastei.  Trafs maigi dūc, savukārt plānais bleķis, pie kā tas ir pieskrūvēts, darboojas kā skaļruņa difuzors.

Skan labi, nedaudz mīkstākas augšas kā osscar-a F5.  Es dodu priekšroku F4   :: 

Priekš tehnofīliem daži mērījumi, veikti ar E-MU 0404 USB audio interfeisu un RightMark Audio Analyzer softu.  "loopback" ir E-MU izejas pieslēgtas pa taisno pie ieejām lai nomērītu pašas skaņas kartes parametrus.  
F4 mērīts ar pieslēgtiem skaļruņiem.  Ieejas (un izejas) signāls bija ap 1,6V RMS, kas atbilst manam ikdienas normālajam skaļuma līmenim.  Skaļruņi - Visaton B200 iekš open baffle.  Nokurinu 200W lai iegūtu pus vatu izejas jaudu - slikts, slikts pastūzis   ::  .  Pēriens no zaļajiem garantēts.


Frekvenču raksturlīkne:

Kritums augšās pilnīgi sakrīt ar skaņas kartes kritumu, pieņemu ka pats F4 velk krietni augstāk.

Trokšņi:

Fons bišķi ir, bet ciešams.  Ausi iebāžot skaļrunī, nekas nav dzirdams.  Ja sakārtotu zemes slēgumus, varbūt dabūtu vēl drusku zemāk.

THD:

Ir neliela 2. harmonika, bet trešā un augstākās identiski sakrīt ar pašas skaņas kartes loopback mērījumu, tā ka par tām ir grūti kaut ko spriest.

----------


## osscar

smuki, Labs aparāts   ::  Man ar patika kā skan. 

Fons nav liels. Vismaz man tā šķiet. 100Hz tas tīrs barokļa fons, un imho priekš A klases labs, lai būtu vēl zemāks - vajag vēl vairāk kapacitātes. 50Hz nedominē, tātad nav nekādas nepareizas zemes cilpas. Gan jau Kaspich vairāk pakomentēs.

----------


## normundss

Iekopēju arī damping factor mērījumus no citas tēmas.  Lai viss pie vietas. 




> Pamērīju pa fikso DF savam F4 pēc tās metodes, ko iepriekš aprakstīju. Par slodzi paņēmu divus 6R8 10W rezistorus paralēli, nomērītā pretestība sanāca 3,3 omi. Tik maza pretestība ņemta tādēļ, ka lielai daļai skaļruņu zemajās frekvencēs pretestība (impedance) mēdz nokrist zem 4 omiem, pat ja nominālā pretestība ir 8 omi.
> Ieejas signāls sinusoīda ap 10V RMS. Lielāku signālu nevarēju laist, jo slodzes rezistori ļoti karsa.
> Signāls ģenerēts datorā ar Audacity programmu (neaizmirsīsim par tēmu!  ), laists no skaņas kartes caur Aikido preampu. Mērījumi veikti pēc F4 uzsildīšanas ap 5min, kas principā ir par maz.
> Pastiprinājums rēķināts izdalot nomērīto izejas spriegumu uz slodzes ar nomērīto ieejas spriegumu.
> 
> Rezultāti:
> Labais kanāls
> F=40Hz
> Zout=0,171 DF=19,34
> ...

----------


## kaspich

ja driikst pieziimes :P

1. barotaaja izejas spektrs - domaaju, delj nepareizi savilktaam zemeem [bildees pat neskatijos, saprotu: pats esi gudrs], jo it kaa CRC ir;
2. domineejoshaa 2.harmonika - sheemutehniskas lazhas sekas. tb, balanseshana ir kopeeja - gan AC, gan DC. respektiivi, ir/buus 2 pocha staavoklji: kad DC komponente ir minimums, un kad 2.harmonika ir minimums.
3. lai man atvaino Passa kungs, bet es pat ne hiend riikiem elektroliitus signaala kjeedees shunteju ar pleevi :P

kas man principiaali shiet.. kaa lai to saka.. ok, vinekaarshiiba ir svariga lieta, lai plash lietotaaju loks atkaartotu.
bet, neatdaliitas zemes, nesimetriskas ieejas..  respektiivi, es sho uztveru kaa jaudas kaskaadi, kurai priekshaa jaaliek line amps ar visiem navarotiem..


+ man sjiet diezgan ekstreema Vgs(th) piemekleeshana 20mV robezhaas, ja rahotaajs definee 100 reizes lielaaku izkliedi.. no cik mosfet tad var atlasiit? no 200?

----------


## osscar

Nu A klase jau ir salīdzinoši vienkāršāka nekā laba B klase....var iegūt sev patīkamāku skaņu. Protams ir savi mīnus - lielie dzelži. Es ar pilnīgi noteikti esmu A klases cienītājs. Jā - AB klasei zemāks fons, labāks THD, bet ko tas dod ja nepatīk skaņa ? Gribētu savu AB ampu ar Kaspiča lampinieku paprovēt, lai iedod 2 harmonik.

----------


## kaspich

> izskatās pēc kaut kāda kita. man patīk ,bet atnāks kaspitch un pateiks ka bardaks ,jo vadi nav nostiprināti (bizēs) drošinātāji utt.
> sūds ko saka citi ,bet man pašam ir konkrēts gandarījums kamēr lodēju visu kopā,pēc tam jau bik mazāk. (vismaz dumas domas nenāk prātā).    kā saka -labs laika kavēklis. tā turpināt.....


 simistor, piedod, bet Tu neredzi 'nelielu' atskjiriibu starp shiim 2 konstrukcijaam? nez, man skjiet, ka ir.. 
ok, es saprotu, ja Tev buutu 14 gadi kaa Edzum, bet, ja Tev ir 30+, Tu ieliec taadu konstrukciju.. nu, sore, bisku paskritikai jaabuut.. sore par citas teemas piespamoshanu.

----------


## kaspich

> Nu A klase jau ir salīdzinoši vienkāršāka nekā laba B klase....var iegūt sev patīkamāku skaņu. Protams ir savi mīnus - lielie dzelži. Es ar pilnīgi noteikti esmu A klases cienītājs. Jā - AB klasei zemāks fons, labāks THD, bet ko tas dod ja nepatīk skaņa ? Gribētu savu AB ampu ar Kaspiča lampinieku paprovēt, lai iedod 2 harmonik.


 eh, osscar, osscar.. lasiit un nenobriiniities..

----------


## tornislv

Man laikam Sers Eltons iemidzināja (atradu plauktā izcilo vāku un labo mūziku - Captain Fantastic and the Brown Dirt Cowboy vinilu), bet es to Aikido neredzu...
Par konstrukciju - es esmu par slinku, lai ko tādu pats būvētu. Pagaidām. Bet izskatās ļoti labi, par sīkumiem Kaspich jau pakomentēja.

----------


## normundss

> ja driikst pieziimes :P
> 
> 1. barotaaja izejas spektrs - domaaju, delj nepareizi savilktaam zemeem [bildees pat neskatijos, saprotu: pats esi gudrs], jo it kaa CRC ir;


 Pārāk gudram tur nav jābūt, lai saprastu ka ar zemēm šajā montāžā nav viss kārtībā   ::  




> 2. domineejoshaa 2.harmonika - sheemutehniskas lazhas sekas. tb, balanseshana ir kopeeja - gan AC, gan DC. respektiivi, ir/buus 2 pocha staavoklji: kad DC komponente ir minimums, un kad 2.harmonika ir minimums.


 DC izejā ir vienmēr slikti, harmoniku spektrs savukārt ir pastūža "raksturs".  Manis pēc tur varētu būt kaut 10% thd, ja tas skanētu labi.




> 3. lai man atvaino Passa kungs, bet es pat ne hiend riikiem elektroliitus signaala kjeedees shunteju ar pleevi :P


 Tie elektrolīti man vienmēr ir likušies aizdomīgi.  Būs jāpamēģina nošuntēt.




> kas man principiaali shiet.. kaa lai to saka.. ok, vinekaarshiiba ir svariga lieta, lai plash lietotaaju loks atkaartotu.
> bet, neatdaliitas zemes, nesimetriskas ieejas..  respektiivi, es sho uztveru kaa jaudas kaskaadi, kurai priekshaa jaaliek line amps ar visiem navarotiem..


 Jaudas kaskāde ar ieejas buferi tā arī ir, kas gan cits.  Ielikšu arī Aikido priekšu tūlīt.  Tur vēl lielāks bardaks, vismaz vizuāli   ::

----------


## kaspich

par harmonikaam - jaa un nee.
redz, es pats tagad taisu 2.harmonikas gjeneratoru. nav taa, ka vaditos tikai peec cipariem.
savukaart, simetriskam ampam [shis ir tieshi taads] no tehniskaa viedoklja jaadominee nepaara harmonikaam [jaa, tas nav 'muzikaalas, taapeec daudzi maigai skanjai taisa vientaktiniekus A klasi, bez OOC, kopemitera slegumaa, tur dominee 2. harmonika, piedevaam - procentos]..

ok, sava fiska shaadaa simetriskaa E atkaartotaajaa ir [vinjam daudzas lietas buus/skanes savaadaak kaa AB klasei ar dizlju OOC], bet nu sheemas realizaacija ir.. shausmiiga... Pass, piedod..  ::

----------


## normundss

> izskatās pēc kaut kāda kita. man patīk ,bet atnāks kaspitch un pateiks ka bardaks ,jo vadi nav nostiprināti (bizēs) drošinātāji utt.
> sūds ko saka citi ,bet man pašam ir konkrēts gandarījums kamēr lodēju visu kopā,pēc tam jau bik mazāk. (vismaz dumas domas nenāk prātā).    kā saka -labs laika kavēklis. tā turpināt.....


 Platītes ņemtas no viena censoņa, signāla ķēdes elektrolīti + pielasītie tranzistori no cita.  Pārējais gan salasīts atsevišķi no visādām vietām (Argus, Elfa, Farnell, tumbu spailes no Ebay ķīniešiem).

Neskaitot ieejas signāla vadus un 220V barošanu uz trafu, visi vadi ir cietie 2,5mm2 elektrības vadi.  Tos nemaz tik viegli nav bizītēs sapīt, toties kā noliek, tā stāv   ::

----------


## normundss

2. daļa: Aikido priekšpastiprinātājs


Šis ir lampu priekšpastiprinātājs pēc John Broskie shēmas no http://www.tubecad.com.  Tā kā šis bija viens no maniem pirmajiem daudzmaz nopietnākiem elektronikas projektiem, un pirmais uz lampām, taisīju no Broskie kita.  Esmu arī par samērīgu finansiālu atbalstu cilvēkiem, kas ilggadēji uztur šādus interneta resursus.

Tātad bildes:




Šis projekts ir pārcietis daudz eksperimentēšanas un bakstīšanās, kā rezultātā ir iestājies Vadu Chaoss.  Jebkurā gadījumā jāmeklē normāls korpuss, tad arī vadu montāžu pārplānošu - tāda man otmazka.  
Radiators aizmugurē ir tīri butaforisks, palicis no citiem eksperimentiem.
Barošanas trafi no Argusa - 230V izolācijas trafs anodspriegumam un 2x6V kvēlei.  Man sākumā bija viens no mazajiem Argusa poļu lampu barošanas trafiem, bet tas bija par švaku - spriegums sēdās un trafs baigi karsa.

Barošanā pašlaik stāv Broskie Janus šunta regulators ar B+ 280V.  Lampas - ieejā 6CG7, izejā 12BH7. Pastiprinājums ir ap 20dB, vienam kanālam gan aptuveni par 1dB lielāks nekā otram.  Pieņemu ka tas varētu būt dēļ nepielasītām ieejas lampām.
Oktālais panelis ir opcija kenotronam, bet tā kā nav vietas vēl 5V kvēles trafam, tad pagaidām tas nav izmēģināts.
Mazā dzeltenā platīte aizmugurē ir izejas mutes aizture, jo lampām uzsilstot, izejā ir diezgan pamatīgs blieziens.  Ar jaudīgu patiprinātāju galā, viegli varētu izšaut skaļruņus.

Izejā ir trīs dažādu veidu komutējami kondensatori.  Uzliku izejā trīs pozīciju slēdzi, lai var viegli salīdzināt.  Katrs tiešām skan savādāk.Polipropilēns šuntēts ar krievu 0,022 teflonu no latgalītes.  Bez teflona bija pārāk asa skaņa. Tagad ir dzidra, bet ne asa.[/*:m:1q0onhr1]
Krievu K40Y-9 papīrs eļļā. Skaņa mīksta, ar izteikti nogludinātām un slāpētām augšām.  Šis ir labs klausoties interneta radio un citus mp3-veidīgos avotus. [/*:m:1q0onhr1]
Amp-Ohm aluminium paper in oil - kaut kas pa vidu starp abiem iepriekšējiem.  Nav slikts, bet bez šī es varētu arī iztikt.[/*:m:1q0onhr1]

Tad vēl ir tāda dīvainība kā divas paralēlas izejas.  Tas ir  ātrais risinājums maniem eksperimentiem ar biampingu.  Korektāk jau būtu atsevišķs buferis katram jaudas pastūzim.  Kaut kad gribu pamēģināt aktīvo krossoveru, tad šī problēma atkritīs.

Techniskie rezultāti:
Pliks Aikido bez potenciometra ieejā un ar polipropilēna kondensatoru izejā.  Man ir aizdomas, ka ar 16V signālu no Aikido izejas tika pārslogotas skaņu kartes ieejas, tāpēc ir liels THD.  Bet varbūt tā arī ir kā rāda. Vajadzētu pamērīt caur resistoru sprieguma dalītāju izejā kad nebūs ko darīt.   Par spīti bardakam ar izejas signāla vadiem, kopējais trokšņu līmenis tomēr zem -100dB   ::  

THD:

Sākot no trešās harmonikas, atkal viss gandrīz sakrīt ar skaņas kartes loopbacku, secinājumus veikt grūti.

Trokšņi:

Fons drusku lien cauri, bet es domāju ka lampiniekam barošanas fons zem -90dB ir diezgan ok.  Vismaz priekš pirmās lampu konstrukcijas   ::  

Šādi izskatās Aikido kopā ar F4, ar pieslēgtām tumbām un tipisku skaļuma regulējumu (zem 2V Aikido izejā).

Trokšņi ir atbilstoši lielāki, bet tas ir likumsakarīgi nogriežot ieejas signālu.

THD:

Kaut kādi nesaprotami pīķi ap 7kHz un 14kHz   ::  Citādi viss aptuveni kā varētu sagaidīt.

----------


## kaspich

prieksh taas Aikido sheemas - ljoti mazi kroplji  :: 
lampaam bez dziljas ooc tak kropljiem jaabuut!

kitam nav ne vainas. cita lieta, ka par to c atskjiriibaam neticu.  :: 
blind jaataisa! citaadi mani nepaarliecinaas neviens..
bet, ja tieshaam dzirdi - ar visiiti rokaa padeviigi luugshu paklausiities manu lampu preampu..  ::

----------


## normundss

> vienkārši likās kaut kur redzētas plates.  ja nav ļoti liels noslēpums,  how it all pays ???  man jau šķiet ka tuvu lietotam brand produktam. (par fīlingu nerunājot).


 F4 plates pirktas no diyaudio.com biedra cviller, ja nemaldos $8 gabalā.  Domāju ka tas nav dārgi, jo plates ļoti kvalitatīvas.  Broskie Aikido platēm gan nekas nestāv klāt, tie ir kvalitātes monstri.  Esmu laikam kādas 30 reizes tur lampu katoda rezistorus pārlodējis, plate joprojām kā jauna. 

Lielākās izmaksas ir korpuss+radiatori un barošanas bloks. Tas ir kādi 150-200Ls vai vairāk, atkarīgs cik glaunus kondensatorus un lielus radiatorus grib likt.  Pati F4 shēma sanāca varbūt kādi 50-60Ls.  Ja būtu jau kaut kādi rezistoru uzkrājumi, sanāktu drusku lētāk, jo tā bieži sanāk pirkt 50 gab lai izlietotu divus.  Toties kad apnīk, var to F4 izraut ārā un pa lēto uztaisīt kaut ko citu tajā pašā korpusā/baroklī.

Ja nepatiktu ķimerēties, tad jau protams šitās lietas nedarītu.

----------


## normundss

> prieksh taas Aikido sheemas - ljoti mazi kroplji 
> lampaam bez dziljas ooc tak kropljiem jaabuut!


 Broskie laikam "cērt kauliņu" lampu shēmās  ::  Viņa sauklis ir - mēs mīlam lampu skaņu nevis kropļojumu dēļ, bet par spīti tiem! 




> kitam nav ne vainas. cita lieta, ka par to c atskjiriibaam neticu. 
> blind jaataisa! citaadi mani nepaarliecinaas neviens..
> bet, ja tieshaam dzirdi - ar visiiti rokaa padeviigi luugshu paklausiities manu lampu preampu..


 Ha, lai pārbaudītu Internetā salasītās gudrības, es biju vienu brīdi nomainījis tīkliņa un katoda rezistorus no metālfilmas uz carbon composite.  Tiešām skanēja atšķirīgi, mf dzidrāk, carbon comp mīkstāk. Šito gan pierādīt būs grūti, ja nu vienīgi salikt vienā kanālā metāla otrā carbon, tad salīdzināt mono skaņu pārslēdzoties starp kanāliem.

Bet kondensatorus salīdzināt - nav problēmu! Priekš tam jau tas slēdzis tur ielikts   ::

----------


## Isegrim

> ja nav ļoti liels noslēpums,  how it all pays ???


 It pays nothing. It costs some money!

----------


## kaspich

o, tad jau mees pat varetu improvizeeto blind kaadreiz sariikot  ::  viens paarsleedz sleedzi poziicijaa X, otrs nosaka, kursh C piesleegts.. tas buutu patieshaam interesanti!!!!

----------


## kaspich

nu, spriezhot pec 4 interpunkcijas un 2 ortograafijas kljuudaam vienaa rindinjaa - arii 'dzimtajaa' meelee Tev nesokas..

un 'nēsmu' vispaar ir peerle..

----------


## osscar

tāds nu ir tas hobijs, + vēl ierēķini palīg instrumentus, kādu mēraparātu ut.t...bet nu visi hobiji paņem naudu - kaut vai medības, slēpošana , fočēšana...jeb kas prasa līdzekļus.Vienīgais amps ko ar lēti izgatavot ir laikam čipams, ja baigi neiespringst uz dārgajām detaļām vai kāds D klases kits. Pārējie visi maksā kaut ko - gan jaudīgie gan mazjaudīgie A klases. 
P.s. ir bijis , ka copes veikalā pārdevējs piedāvā izsist čeku priekš sievas  ::  

Bet Aikido aparāts man ar patika un tie itāļu kloķi baigi stilīgie un ērtie. Par kondensatoriem - es sajutu atšķirību starp papīrnieku un  to šuntēto ar teflonu. Jo īpaši pie digitālā materiāla, uz vinila nebija tik izteikta atšķirība. Tīri ja pieiet no zinātniskā viedokļa, tad tiem C pieaug kropļi pie augstām F (virs 10Khz) , nu varbūt tāpēc tās augšas it kā mainījās.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> galvanais lai sieviete (sieva ) neuzzin kur paliek nauda   .


 Jau teicu - tēriņus nosaka nevis babene, bet tas, kam pauti klāt. Ja ir.   ::

----------


## ivog

> galvanais lai sieviete (sieva ) neuzzin kur paliek nauda   .


 Man jaunībā tas bija aktuāli, ar laiku sieva ir sapratusi, ka ir bezjēdzīgi manus tēriņus mēģināt kaut kā ierobežot. Un vēl kas svarīgi - lai nauda būtu katram sava, nevis kopīga  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Nu ja, apskaužu cilvēkus, kuri savu shēmu noved līdz smukai kastītei (un visu laiku solos laboties). Bet par to F4. Nu velns, gandrīz vai, kā saka, "jāpārkāpj sev pāri" un jāuzlodē. 6 irfi!!! Bļāviens! Tas tak ir HVZ cik nonafarādu un pie tam nelineāru nonafarādu. Un tos kačā ar tiem mazajiem lauķīšiem. Patiesībā visu laiku domāju, ka slavenais F4 ir ar laterāļiem galos. Eju nosist sevi ar tabureti  :: 
p.s.  Lasu netā, ka Indijā tiesa lēmusi, ka astroloģija ir zinātņu zinātne. Laikam te ar uz to pašu pusi iet.

----------


## kaspich

aa, piedodiet, piedodiet, shis bija par Osscar salodeeto. par ho ir bisku saudziigaak  ::  sha numeraaciju atradiishu - tas jau ir kruta pielikt 6 tranju 'ampam' nosaukumu. un veel taadu, bez ambiicijaam, like 'le monstre'  :: 
nu, tas Le Monstre [piedodiet, ka saputrojaas] ir vnk globaals FAIL.

es saprotu vechus, kas taisa A klasi uz vientaktnieka [veelams, MOSFET] baazes, bez lokaala ooc po peremenke. dabuu suudiigu [nekaadu] DF un palielu [%tos] 2.harmoniku.
es saprotu tos, kas taisa ultralineaaros - ar 0.000X prochu kropljiem, DF tukstoshos, ar labu impulse response
es saprotu tos, kas taisa tube vientaktniekus ar lielu 2.harmoniku, soft clipping, nekaadu DF un klausaas pusliidz korektus OB ar Qts smagi zem 0.7

bet es nesaprotu alja gjeenijus, kas izstraada tehniskus SUUDUS. un es nesaprotu kurlu negeegu armiju, kas tos stancee/atgremo.. piedodiet, piedodiet..
nee, Le Monstre [arii shim F4] ir viens labums - vinjsh ir taads meesls, ka izejaa nobalansejot DC, peec AC vinjsh ir smagi izbalansets, un lec aaraa 2.harmonika.
bet, lai sho efektu uzlabotu, tranjus vajag antipielasiit  :: 

un tagad pa teemu: F4.
nu, F4 ir vnk simetrisks emitera atkaartotaajs  ::  
nee, ok, IDEJISKI var shaadu - nav ooc, THD samazinaas, samazinoties signaalam, labi nobalansetam nebuus lielas para harmonikas.

bet, faaaak.
tas, ka nav miera straavas stabilizacija, un stundu jaagaida, ir normaali??
tas, ka nav normaalas DC un AC simetrijas - tas ir normaali? un, ka nobalansejot peec DC, paara harmonikas uzlec kaadas 100X augsha? a nobalansejot K2, izlec DC izejaa ap 100..500mV?
tas, ka MOSET japielasa ar 0.02V precizitaati, bet razhotajs dod 100X lielaku izkliedi, ir normaali?
tas, ka pretendeejam uz audiophile, bet pat elektroliiti ar pleevi nav noshunteeti, ir normaali [piedevaam, ooc jau NAV, kas sho noveerstu]?
tas, ka ir mosefet ar milziigaam Cin, aizvaru paarlaades energjijaam, kuri tiek tehniski nekorekti vadiiti, ir normaali?

bet, tak miljoni pieludz sho elektronikas/akustikas 'gjeeniju'..

----------


## Jurkins

Mierstrāvu jau it kā ar to TL431 stabilizē, bet nu viss pārējais ir kā kulaks uz acs.

----------


## kaspich

> Mierstrāvu jau it kā ar to TL431 stabilizē, bet nu viss pārējais ir kā kulaks uz acs.


 
ja, bet mosfet uzsilstot, miera straava pieaug reizes 2..3
taapeec esot stundu jaasilda!

----------


## kaspich

iisteniibaa jau lampaam/A klasei ir veel virkne plusu/iedarbiibas veidu.

1. nu, taada uzsildiishana [stundas garumaa] ir laba ar to, ka nevar taa - atskreeji no darba, ierubiiji un SKAN. nee, jaapacieshaas, japagaida. shiis stundas laikaa cilveeks ir noskanjojies uz muuzikas klausiishanos. un tas nav mazsvariigi. savkaart, ja iisti neskaneeja, vienmeer var teikt - ai, nu nebija iisti uzsildiits;
2. A klase stipri silst. izstaro siltumu. siltums ir viena no eksistences pamatvajadziibaam/pamatnosaciijumiem. siltuma sajuta rada droshiibu, maajigumu, dziiviibas sajuutu. nu, tas muusos tiek ielikts veel pirms dzimshanas
3. lampu kveeldiegu kraasa degot - atbilst saules [leekta/rieta laikaa] spektram, respektiivi - veel viens p2 papildinaajums. turklaat, uz tiem raugoties, cilveeks atslaabinaas, nomierinaas [nu, pashipnoze]
4. lampu ampi ir lieli, smagi, masiivi. par izmeru un ietekmi/efektu/bijibu - ari kopsh seniem laikiem/zemapzinjas. tas gan uz ilknjiem, skjeepiem, gan citaam detaljaam attiecaas
5. lampa ar savu uzsilshanu, spideshanu ir tuvaak kam 'dziivam', kam taadam, kas asocieejas konkretam prieksmetam ar kaadam iipashiibaam, iipatnibaam, savu esiibu/buutiibu, ar savu dziives ciklu. nu, nedaudz analogjijas kaa CD, kursh zaigo saules gaismaa [shis aspekts tiek mineets kaa viens no primarajiem iracionaalajiem iemesliem, kaapec cilveeki veeleejaas iepaziit sho tehnologjiju]

shiis tadas netehniskas lietas, kas runaa par labu lampaam + A klasei. manaa skatiijumaa :P

----------


## Jurkins

> ja, bet mosfet uzsilstot, miera straava pieaug reizes 2..3


 Pag, tad sanāk, ka tā TL nav uz radiatora? Ar šo vienkārši iestāda kaut kādu sākuma mierstrāvu, kura pēc tam 2-3 reizes pieaug?  Tad jau tā TL-kai tur kā zaķim stopsignāls.

----------


## kaspich

tur jau tas stulbums TL431 nodroshina Uoporka 2.5V +/- paaris mV, neatkariigi no temperatuuras.
respektiivi, ja taas vietaa buutu tranis uz radiatora - buutu normaala kompensaacija. shobriid - tieshi taa: kaa stopsignaals.

par to jau staasts - sheema ar RUPJAAM lazhaam, tiek stanceeta GADIEM, cilveeks nekautreejaas popularizeet, ash graamatas par sho izdot, kitus tirgot..


principaa, R8 vietaa varetu likt NTC, tad butu tuvaak patiesiibai.. da vispaar taa TL ir shunteeta caur 2 neshuntetiem elektroliitiem  :: 
pat ref kaaja troksnju un dreifa mazinaashanai nav ar katodu nooisinaata ar kaadu keramiku..

p.s. reku notes rakstiits:
saakuma bias ir 130mV, peec stundas radiators sasniedz 50oC, un bias ir 200mV  ::   ::   ::

----------


## normundss

> aa, piedodiet, piedodiet, shis bija par Osscar salodeeto. par ho ir bisku saudziigaak  sha numeraaciju atradiishu - tas jau ir kruta pielikt 6 tranju 'ampam' nosaukumu. un veel taadu, bez ambiicijaam, like 'le monstre' 
> nu, tas Le Monstre [piedodiet, ka saputrojaas] ir vnk globaals FAIL.


 Un tomēr Le Monstre skan lieliski, kas ir mājas ampa vienīgais uzdevums.  No tā izriet loģisks secinājums, ka Tavi vērtēšanas kritēriji ir FAIL   ::  




> es saprotu vechus, kas taisa A klasi uz vientaktnieka [veelams, MOSFET] baazes, bez lokaala ooc po peremenke. dabuu suudiigu [nekaadu] DF un palielu [%tos] 2.harmoniku.


 Tādi arī Passam ir, pat vairāki modeļi.   ::  



> es saprotu tos, kas taisa ultralineaaros - ar 0.000X prochu kropljiem, DF tukstoshos, ar labu impulse response


 Šitos gan es nesaprotu.  Piespamotajā vinila tēmā es jau izteicos par lidojošajām slotām un centieniem fantāziju uzdot par realitāti.



> es saprotu tos, kas taisa tube vientaktniekus ar lielu 2.harmoniku, soft clipping, nekaadu DF un klausaas pusliidz korektus OB ar Qts smagi zem 0.7


 Šis man ir nākotnes plānos, nu vismaz ir gribēšana pamēģināt.  OB - jā, bet kāpēc Qts jābūt smagi zem 0.7??? Tad tak jātaisa smags EQ, kā Linkwitza Orion.  Ar lampu vientaktniekiem man tas kaut kā nelīmējas kopā.




> bet es nesaprotu alja gjeenijus, kas izstraada tehniskus SUUDUS. un es nesaprotu kurlu negeegu armiju, kas tos stancee/atgremo.. piedodiet, piedodiet..
> nee, Le Monstre [arii shim F4] ir viens labums - vinjsh ir taads meesls, ka izejaa nobalansejot DC, peec AC vinjsh ir smagi izbalansets, un lec aaraa 2.harmonika.
> bet, lai sho efektu uzlabotu, tranjus vajag antipielasiit 
> 
> un tagad pa teemu: F4.
> nu, F4 ir vnk simetrisks emitera atkaartotaajs  
> nee, ok, IDEJISKI var shaadu - nav ooc, THD samazinaas, samazinoties signaalam, labi nobalansetam nebuus lielas para harmonikas.
> 
> bet, faaaak.
> ...


 Mājas audio sistēmas uzdevums ir nodrošināt, lai mūzika tās lietotāju uzrunā.  Visi augšminētie fakti paši par sevi ir tikai tehnoloģiska masturbācija.  Es vēl saprastu ja kāds sūkstītos par to ka oriģinālā F4 ieslēgšanas indikators ir zilā krāsā, vai ka radiatori ir horizontāli un tādēļ tur sakrājas putekļi.  Protams ja Tev nepatīk skanējums un Tu esi pārliecināts (kā??), ka tas ir tieši dēl harmonikām, kuru cēlonis ir AC disbalanss - tad var teikt ka tā ir problēma un meklēt atbilstošu tehnisku risinājumu.

----------


## normundss

Te savukārt +1   ::  




> iisteniibaa jau lampaam/A klasei ir veel virkne plusu/iedarbiibas veidu.
> 
> 1. nu, taada uzsildiishana [stundas garumaa] ir laba ar to, ka nevar taa - atskreeji no darba, ierubiiji un SKAN. nee, jaapacieshaas, japagaida. shiis stundas laikaa cilveeks ir noskanjojies uz muuzikas klausiishanos. un tas nav mazsvariigi. savkaart, ja iisti neskaneeja, vienmeer var teikt - ai, nu nebija iisti uzsildiits;
> 2. A klase stipri silst. izstaro siltumu. siltums ir viena no eksistences pamatvajadziibaam/pamatnosaciijumiem. siltuma sajuta rada droshiibu, maajigumu, dziiviibas sajuutu. nu, tas muusos tiek ielikts veel pirms dzimshanas
> 3. lampu kveeldiegu kraasa degot - atbilst saules [leekta/rieta laikaa] spektram, respektiivi - veel viens p2 papildinaajums. turklaat, uz tiem raugoties, cilveeks atslaabinaas, nomierinaas [nu, pashipnoze]
> 4. lampu ampi ir lieli, smagi, masiivi. par izmeru un ietekmi/efektu/bijibu - ari kopsh seniem laikiem/zemapzinjas. tas gan uz ilknjiem, skjeepiem, gan citaam detaljaam attiecaas
> 5. lampa ar savu uzsilshanu, spideshanu ir tuvaak kam 'dziivam', kam taadam, kas asocieejas konkretam prieksmetam ar kaadam iipashiibaam, iipatnibaam, savu esiibu/buutiibu, ar savu dziives ciklu. nu, nedaudz analogjijas kaa CD, kursh zaigo saules gaismaa [shis aspekts tiek mineets kaa viens no primarajiem iracionaalajiem iemesliem, kaapec cilveeki veeleejaas iepaziit sho tehnologjiju]
> 
> shiis tadas netehniskas lietas, kas runaa par labu lampaam + A klasei. manaa skatiijumaa :P

----------


## kaspich

NOrmund, redzi, Tu runaa kaa tehniski neizgliitots cilveks. nu, piemeeram - wow, ku lielas viinogas.. mm, ku garshiigas. ak, apstarotas? nu, UN?  :: 

par to skaneeshanu.

ja Tu veltiitu 10 min sava bezgala veertiigaa laika, un palasiitu manus postus par teemu, atrastu atbildes. protams, es neesmu Pass, vai zhurnaalists Hijaga, kas izraisa dzilju respektu, jo 30 gadus ar vienkaarshaam, tehnisku lazhu paarpilnaam sheemaam velk liidz pusjeegu armiju.

par konkreeto gadiijumu - uztaisi ampu ar DF 2, un peeksnji skanees arii viss cits.
panjem savam ampam piesleedz izejaa virknee pretestiibu: 10 ohm, 10W, vai ko liidziigu. paraadiisies bass, paraadiisies softly augshas. paraadisies [iespeejams] papildus 2. harmonika.
luudzu, izmeegjini sho  :: 

par 0.00X procentiem - arii palasi. man slinkusm atkaartoties, manupraat - ja Tevi interesee oponenta/sarunas biedra viedoklis, velti uzmaniibu vinja teiktajam. ja es ar kaadu runaaju, es izlasu VISUS postus, ko varu atrast, noskaidroju vinja viedokli, pirms vnk - reku/sheku, pats nerubiiju, bet tavi kriteeriji ir FAIL.
FAIl ir Tava neuzmaniigaa attieksme un neizglitotiiba.

par qts. 99% skaljrunju [muusdienu] qts ir zem 0.7
attieciigi, OB vinjsh taads arii paliks, ar visaam sekaam - nepietiekoshu atdevi uz basiem. amps ar sliktu/mazu DF [ideaals piemers - monstre] PALIELINA sho qts.
taads monstre uz Fs pacelj level liidz 4..6db, uz augshaam [ja nav pasiivo un/vai Z korekcijas] pat vairaak.. tad par kaadu 'skaneeshanu' mees runaajam?
luuk, arii atbildes. isas.

----------


## tornislv

Tad lūk kāpēc es zemapziņā ilgojos pēc ahūnas jaudas 6 - 8 U rackmountabla MOSFET A-class , ar lodziņu priekšā, kur input kaskādes lampa silti spīd  :: 
Freids - lielākais HighEnd guru  ::

----------


## kaspich

par skaneejumu un tehnisku masturbaaciju. taa kaa sheit cilveki ir savakushies, lai runaatu ARII par skanjas veidoshanas TEHNISKAJIEM principiem, tad es par tiem arii runaaju.
es saprotu, kas uzrunaa, piem., taadus F4 atkaartotaajus. absoluuta shemas vienakarshiiba+kitu pieejamiiba+pusliidz cieshami tehniskie parametri.

tachu, tas man neliedz runaat par TRUUKUMIEM. ok, pat, ja Tu teiksi - ok, taa stunda, kas jagaida, mani uzrunaa, es oponeshu: ok, a kas notiek vasaraa? telpaa iekshaa +35oC, tranjiem virs 60oC. taa bija plaanots? kaa tas skanju ietekmee? oo, jau +80oC, aizgaaja ranosaa? wow, iipashi silta skanja? oo, meegjinaaja nokauties?
ja, balanseejot ampu, vinsjh nebalansjas [kaa naakas], taa IR tehniska lazha. un te ir runa par atkaartojamiibu. ar 0.00003 mV offset piemekleetiem mosfet bus viena skanja, ar 0.2V piemekleetiem - cita.. uzsilstot - atkal mainaas I sadaliijums starp mosfetiem. tas NEVAR neietekmeet skanju. kaa? neprognozeejami [atkaribaa no miljons faktoriem].
uzrunaa? super. visi audiofiili runaa par pamatlikumiem [reizeem pamatotiem]. Tu saki, ka dzirdi 2 KVALITATIIVU kondjoru skanjas atskjiriibu.
a talaaak, daudz KRITISKAKOS apstaakljos [lielaakas straavas] ir PRASTI ELEKTROLIITI [skat. sheemu]. tad kaa - tur peeksnji Tu nedzirdi, ka tie visu sabojaa?

es LJOTI labraat runaatu sheit par dziljaakam nianseem, bet.. nu, netiekam mees taalaak. taapeec es arii runaaju par basic lietaam.

p.s. starp citu, Linkwitz ir tehniski korektu risinaajumu IZTEIKTS piekriteejs. shajaa zinjaa - vinjs iisti nebuus reference, uz ko atsuakties Hijagi vai F4 jautajumaa  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Tad lūk kāpēc es zemapziņā ilgojos pēc ahūnas jaudas 6 - 8 U rackmountabla MOSFET A-class , ar lodziņu priekšā, kur input kaskādes lampa silti spīd 
> Freids - lielākais HighEnd guru


 
ko njirdz  :: 
kaapeec mums muzika ir pamataa ar tempu, kas ir sirdspukstu tempa daudzkaartnis?  :: 
kaapeec senos laikos bungoja taas bungas ar sirdspukstu aatrumu? 
u.t.t., utjpr..

----------


## Jurkins

Tfu, es arī šovakar lažu rakstu. Kāda jēga TL-ku uz radiatora.
Velns Jūs rāvis ar visu lampu spīdumu! Man jau ar nagi sāk niezēt.  ::

----------


## kaspich

es atvainojos par kritiku, bet nu taas plates ir.. pirmo solju liimenii... lai tik savienojumi buutu..
20..30cm gari, plaani celinji, kuriem VIENAA GALAA tiek padots spanis, piemeeram. NEBLOKJEETS NE AR KO. vnk spanis no baroshanas bloka..  :: 
izeja? tas pats staasts. garsh, tievs celinjsh VISAS plates garumaa, izeja panjemta no viena, taalakaa gala  :: 

sore, ja shaadam pieslegs priborus, uz paardesmit khz tuvaakie trnanji straadaas pilniiigi savaadaak kaa taalakie  :: 
tas arii speciaali plaanots, ietverts skanjaa? 

nee, varbuut es NEKO vairs nesaprotu..  ::

----------


## normundss

> NOrmund, redzi, Tu runaa kaa tehniski neizgliitots cilveks. nu, piemeeram - wow, ku lielas viinogas.. mm, ku garshiigas. ak, apstarotas? nu, UN?


 Vispār es esmu tehniski mēreni izglītots, gan ne elektronikā.  ::   Par vīnogām nepiekrītu, produktam vienmēr jābūt drošam un tur subjektīvam patīk/nepatīk nav vietas.  Ja lampiniekam uz korpusa stāv 300V anodspriegums, vai karstais A klases pastūzis izraisa ugunsgrēku, tas viennozīmīgi ir tehnisks fail un šādus riskus var iepriekš paredzēt un novērst analizējot shēmu un fizisko konstrukciju.  Diskusija manuprāt bija ne par to. 




> par to skaneeshanu.
> 
> ja Tu veltiitu 10 min sava bezgala veertiigaa laika, un palasiitu manus postus par teemu, atrastu atbildes. protams, es neesmu Pass, vai zhurnaalists Hijaga, kas izraisa dzilju respektu, jo 30 gadus ar vienkaarshaam, tehnisku lazhu paarpilnaam sheemaam velk liidz pusjeegu armiju.
> 
> par konkreeto gadiijumu - uztaisi ampu ar DF 2, un peeksnji skanees arii viss cits.
> panjem savam ampam piesleedz izejaa virknee pretestiibu: 10 ohm, 10W, vai ko liidziigu. paraadiisies bass, paraadiisies softly augshas. paraadisies [iespeejams] papildus 2. harmonika.
> luudzu, izmeegjini sho 
> 
> par 0.00X procentiem - arii palasi. man slinkusm atkaartoties, manupraat - ja Tevi interesee oponenta/sarunas biedra viedoklis, velti uzmaniibu vinja teiktajam. ja es ar kaadu runaaju, es izlasu VISUS postus, ko varu atrast, noskaidroju vinja viedokli, pirms vnk - reku/sheku, pats nerubiiju, bet tavi kriteeriji ir FAIL.
> FAIl ir Tava neuzmaniigaa attieksme un neizglitotiiba.


 Hmm, par procentiem manuprāt mēs abi runājām par hipotētiskām trešajām personām.  Neesmu varbūt izlasījis visus Tavus postus, bet pietiekami lai saprastu, ka Tu neesi no tiem kas ieciklējušies uz mērījumu cipariem kā pašmērķi.  

FAIL savukārt bija domāts kā norāde uz pretrunu no formālās loģikas viedokļa, nevis kā vērtējums Tavām spējām.  
Mēģināšu paskaidrot precīzāk:
1. Es pieņemu kā aksiomu, ka mājas audio sistēmas vienīgā funkcionālā prasība ir sagādāt baudu klausītājam. Ja tam nepiekrīt, tad arī tālākie secinājumi nav spēkā.
2. Ir arī virkne nefunkcionālo prasību, piemēram drošība, izmēri, tīkla barošanas spriegums.
3. Sistēma ir "laba", ja tā atbilst funkcionālajām prasībām (1) un nefunkcionālajām prasībām (2).
4. Nefunkcionālās prasības pamatā nosaka fiksēti ārējie faktori - normatīvie akti, telpu izmēri, pieejamie enerģijas avoti.
5. Balstoties uz šiem zināmiem ārējiem faktoriem, ir iespējams izstrādāt produkta tehnisko specifikāciju nefunkcionālo prasību izpildei.
6. Gala produkta reālo atbilstību specifikācijai un prasībām (2) ir iespējams notestēt un izvērtēt.  Tiktāl viss ir labi un pēc formulām.
7. Funkcionālā prasība (1) nav precīzi formalizējama pat vienam indivīdam.  Var izmantot statistiskās analīzes metodes, kā tirgus aptaujas, pārdošanas rezultātus, psiholoģiskos testus, bet precīzi "baudu" formalizēt nav iespējams.
8. Rezultātā tehnisko specifikāciju funkcionālajai prasībai nākas vienkārši izgudrot.  Parasti tas notiek, balstoties neformālajiem pieņēmumiem (7), kā arī uz pieejamajām tehniskajām iespējām.
9. Izvērtēt gala produkta atbilstību specifikācijai ( ::  var, bet atbilstību funkcionālajai prasībai (1) nevar! Ja nav formāla likumsakarība starp prasībām un specifikāciju, tad arī nevar izveidot precīzus kritērijus produkta atbilstībai prasībām.

Līdz ar to:
a) VAR apgalvot, ka produkts ir slikts, ja kāds no tehniskajiem risinājumiem nenodrošina nefunkcionālās prasības (2) (drošību utt). 
b) NEVAR apgalvot, ka produkts ir labs, ja tehniskie risinājumie nodrošina nefunkcionālās prasības (2).
c) NEVAR apgalvot, ka produkts ir slikts, ja tehniskie risinājumi nodrošina nefunkcionālās prasības (2).

Tad nu mans FAIL attiecas uz apgalvojumiem, ka produkts X ir slikts, jo tehniskais risinājums Y nav optimāls, bet netraucē nefunkcionālo prasību nodrošināšanai.  Tas ir pretrunā ar (c).  Piemēram "MOSFETIEM ir pārāk liela Cin un tie tiek nepareizi vadīti".

Linkwitzu es pieminēju OB komentāra sakarā, ne par F4.  Viņa darbs ir interesants kaut vai tādēļ, ka viņš ir spējis nodefinēt savu funkcionālo prasību - ar stereo sistēmu radīt iespējami reālistisku ilūziju par oriģinālo koncertu, lai klausītājs spētu iedomāties savu klātbūtni tajā.  Viņš arī spējis šo prasību pietiekami pilnīgā un formālā veidā novest līdz tehniskajām specifikācijām un konkrētam produktam.  Tas rada pārliecību ka produkts būtu "labs", gadījumā ja manas prasības sakristu ar viņa.  Ja tā būtu, es tagad droši vien būvētu Orionus.  Linkwitza metodes (ne konkrētie risinājumi) savukārt ir interesantas daudz plašākā kontekstā.  Pateicoties viņa rakstiem, es sapratu ka OB varētu būt "mans" risinājums, tagad pamazām mēģinu iebraukt šajā lietā.  Varbūt pēc gadiem pieciem izdosies izveidot kaut ko sakarīgu.  Esmu optimists   ::  




> par qts. 99% skaljrunju [muusdienu] qts ir zem 0.7
> attieciigi, OB vinjsh taads arii paliks, ar visaam sekaam - nepietiekoshu atdevi uz basiem. amps ar sliktu/mazu DF [ideaals piemers - monstre] PALIELINA sho qts.
> taads monstre uz Fs pacelj level liidz 4..6db, uz augshaam [ja nav pasiivo un/vai Z korekcijas] pat vairaak.. tad par kaadu 'skaneeshanu' mees runaajam?
> luuk, arii atbildes. isas.


 Tagad doma pieleca.  Tā man likās ka Tu gribi teikt, ka korekts OB ir tieši ar zema Qts skaļruni.

Par kondensatoriem - skaidrs ka to elektrolītus noteikti var dzirdēt un skanēs savādāk, ja tur ieliks cita ražotāja produktu vai nošuntēs ar plēvi.  Taču tas nepadara skanējumu labāku vai sliktāku kādā universāli objektīvā nozīmē.  Viss atkarīgs kādu skaņu mēs katrs meklējam. Tā teikt, _pick your own poison_.
Un elektrolītu klātbūtne noteikti nenozīmē ka vairs nevar dzirdēt citu C ietekmi signāla ķēdē.

Ja vēlies pats pats paklausīties kā skan tie dažādie plēves kondiķi - nav problēmu, piedāvājums paliek spēkā. Peace!   ::

----------


## arnis

Normund. Palasot tavus tekstus, neiesliigshu garaa bezperspektiivaa sarunaa, tikai vien paaris jautaajumi 
kaapeec Tu izveelies OB? Ar ko tas ir/ buus labaaks piem par CE/Fi whatever .. ? 
PS- tie punkti 1-9 ir pilniigaakaa uudens lieshana ...

----------


## osscar

Es neuztveru elektrolītu, kā kaut ko sliktu signāla ķēdē, ir pietiekami daudz ražojumi kuriem ir signāla ceļā parastā C vietā nešuntēts Elektrolīts.  Un nekas, ja nu vienīgi ar vecumu zaudē kapacitāti.  Var jau uzskatīt, ka shēma ir fail gan F5, F4  un monstre tikai neskatoties uz to viņus daudzi pērk, izgatavo, uzlabo ut.t. un tas jau ir rādītājs - Bezjēdzīgs karš. Katrs klausās ko grib un kas patīk, es ik pa laikam salīdzināšanai paklusos AB pastūzi (kurš peč parametriem ir salīdzinoši labāks ) un čipmapu, viņi skan - bet ne tik dabīgi, kā šitie , Kaspicha nosauktie fail autoru izstrādājumi.  Katrs meklē savu sistēmu kura viņam ir atbilstoša. Tā jau ir meitenes labāk pārsteigt ar lielu siltu kasti vai spīdošām lampām nevis mazu D klases 5x10cm triapath ampu  ::  Man rādītājs, ir tas , ka cilvēki , kuri neko nesaprot no tehnikas, klasēm ut.t. - pasaka -patīk kā šis skan un vienalga cik tam THD, DF vai fona lielums.

----------


## arnis

Oskar- kas tavupraat ir dabisks ??? 
Govju meesli, kuros dazhkaart brienot pa piesnigushu lauku, var iebradaaties, arii ir dabiski. 
Beigu beigaas sheit ir elektronikju forums , nevis hifiliitikju. Cilveeku, kuriem buutu jaataisa pareizi, taa, lai tas izstraadaajums buutu neitraals , droshss, un darboties speejiigs. 
labi, jaa, subjektiivi lampu skanja visiem patiik. Bet to NEVAR njemt par referenci.
Tu jau taapat kaa Normunds. Mudriitaajs. Ieraksts ir pusfabrikaats, tas neko nenoziimee, maakslinieki loshi, es pats to ko klausos, izkraasoju kaa vajag. Taalaak -- kad aiziet runa par lielaam garshiigaam bet apstarotaam viinogaam, cilveeks tomeer nepiekriit, jo TUR redz subjektiivi/ objektiivi neesot vietas. Nu tad ko pastiprinoshaas iekaartaas, kuraam buutu jaabuut 1:1 IN/OUT signaalam pin iekshaa taas subjektiivaas lietas ? 
Vaards patiik/ nepatiik ir neizgliitota videejaa dzho liimenis, nevis elektronikju fanaatu liimenis ...

----------


## arnis

> Tagad doma pieleca. Tā man likās ka Tu gribi teikt, ka korekts OB ir tieši ar zema Qts skaļruni.


 A ko dariisim, ja buus korekts amps ar atbisltoshu DF ?? 
Tad rajonaa ap Fs buus piem -20dB , i ko ? Forseesi jaudas 100x ? Buus nezheeliigs THD . Un kur tad paliek korektais OB ? 
Ak jel, es jau paaarpratu. Maajaas OB tak cilveeki klausaas uz 60-80dB un par liimeni vinjiem pofig ...
mani vispaar fascinee shitie hifiliitistu darbonji 
reku piemeeram- 
http://nullspace.us/tt12/tt12+beyma.jpg
Tas nekas, ka diapazons zem 300hz viss iet iissavienojumaa. 
Cilveeki burcinjinjas nespeej mainiit churaajot karstu ....
Te piemeeram veel var paskatiit . Es jau neko neteikshu, ka cilveeks augsheejo driveri uz 1K gaazh zemee ar filtra Q, kas tuvojas ~1..., bet paskatamies pischika filtru --- 11 pasiivas detaljas 
http://nullspace.us/tt12/network_revised.jpg
un pie taa visa, nevar dabuut AFL normaalaa liimenii.... sarkanaa / melnaa liikne pienjemu ir pa asi .... 
http://nullspace.us/tt12/net_all_freq_revised.jpg
....
PS- man pasham ir taads pischiks-- viens no visvieglaak skanoshajiem un vislineaaraakajiem kompresijas driveriem industrijaa, bet pie taa visa 11 elementi un rezultaats .... ehh

----------


## kaspich

> Es neuztveru elektrolītu, kā kaut ko sliktu signāla ķēdē, ir pietiekami daudz ražojumi kuriem ir signāla ceļā parastā C vietā nešuntēts Elektrolīts.  Un nekas, ja nu vienīgi ar vecumu zaudē kapacitāti.  Var jau uzskatīt, ka shēma ir fail gan F5, F4  un monstre tikai neskatoties uz to viņus daudzi pērk, izgatavo, uzlabo ut.t. un tas jau ir rādītājs - Bezjēdzīgs karš. Katrs klausās ko grib un kas patīk, es ik pa laikam salīdzināšanai paklusos AB pastūzi (kurš peč parametriem ir salīdzinoši labāks ) un čipmapu, viņi skan - bet ne tik dabīgi, kā šitie , Kaspicha nosauktie fail autoru izstrādājumi.  Katrs meklē savu sistēmu kura viņam ir atbilstoša. Tā jau ir meitenes labāk pārsteigt ar lielu siltu kasti vai spīdošām lampām nevis mazu D klases 5x10cm triapath ampu  Man rādītājs, ir tas , ka cilvēki , kuri neko nesaprot no tehnikas, klasēm ut.t. - pasaka -patīk kā šis skan un vienalga cik tam THD, DF vai fona lielums.


 nedz, par to izgatavoshanu mees [es] esam runaajushi.
6 tranji, 6 pretestiibas. VISS. konstrukcija vihodnogo dnja.
kaapeec netaisa/nekopee nopietnaakus ampus? taapeec, ka nopietnaakus ampus taisa KOMERCIAALI, kas paredz gan dizaina, gan shaadu/taadu tehnisku risinaajumu iespejamus patentus un/vai prechu ziimes. 
ir diezgan daudz augsheejaa plauktinja ampu, sakot ar Marantz, beidzot ar kaut kaadiem Aria, un hvz ko tik veel ne. par tiem info ir NULLE. jo inzhenieri, kas pie tiem straadaa, ir ar atbilstoshiem liigumiem un NDA.

jaa, ir noziime. bet, manaa izpratnee - noziimee tikai to, ka mazjeedzoshu indiviidu, kas ir gatavi/veelas atkaartot max vienkaarshas konstrukcijas, ir nesaliidzinaami vairak kaa jeedzoshu indiviidu, kas ir gatavi darboties nopietnaak. ne jau kvantitaatee ir saals.
kad runa ir par maajas audio/skanju, vieniigais arguments ir kvalitaate [subjektiiva/objektiiva, tas cits staasts], kad runa ir par kopeeshanu, tad arguments peksnji ir kvantitaate  ::

----------


## kaspich

Tad nu mans FAIL attiecas uz apgalvojumiem, ka produkts X ir slikts, jo tehniskais risinājums Y nav optimāls, bet netraucē nefunkcionālo prasību nodrošināšanai. Tas ir pretrunā ar (c). Piemēram "MOSFETIEM ir pārāk liela Cin un tie tiek nepareizi vadīti". (C) Normunds

man patika 8 vai 9 punktu pamatojumu belziens, un tam lieku +1
piekriitu ari shim izkopeetajam teikumam. tachu, Tu taa viltiigi neatbildi uz to manu postu, kas tieshi runaa par to, ka virkne tehnisku lazhu tieshi TRAUCEE nefunkcionaalo [un arii funkcionaalo] prasiibu nodroshinaashanai.
par to mosfet C un vadiibu. piemeers. man ir AIZDOMAS [pamatotas], ka uz uzgstaakaam frekvenceem [kad aatri jaapaarlaadee shiis kapacitaates] tie mazjaudas ieejas traniishi iisti galaa netiek. rezultataa - rodas kropljojumi [paaugstas kaartas harmonikas], kas it kaa aiziet ultraskanjaa [nav dzirdami], tachu to blaknes [IMD produkti] rada zinaamu netiiriibu augsheejos tonjos un kaadu pieskanju videejos tonjos, ja ir vairaaki pamattonji augshejaas frekvencees.
IMD ir absoluuti nemuzikaali kropljojumi, tie muusu smadzeneem [kaa dzirdes analiizes aparaatam] nepatiik kategoriski.
tb, ja buutu tada iespeeja - salodeet vel vienu copy/paste identisku ampu, atrisinot sho probleemu, ieguvums, ljoti iespeejams, buutu - lielaaka skanjas tiiriiba, [ljoti] IESPEEJAMS, uz videejam/zemaam frekvenceem pat nemainot tehniskos parametrus.
tam mostram shii probleema ir mazak izteikta/nav izteikta, jo izejaa ir bipolaarie tranji.

iisi par elektroliitiem. es esmu par prognozeejamu rezultaatu. it iipashi sheemaas/idejaas, ko es uzticetu atkaartot/izplatiitu. tranzistoru [original] uzvediibu VAR prognozeet - razhotaajs preciizi definee parametrus, u.t.t. savukaart, elektroliitu kropljus [kas var buut vairaki %] neviens nemeera, negarantee, neklasificee, neanalizee. tie [kroplji] buus atkariigi no razhotaaja, seerijas, partijas, temperatuuras, U uz kontaktiem, un veel XX nezinaamiem faktoriem.
jaa, varam [varbuut] ieguut kaadu iipatneeju pieskanju, tachu PROGNOZEEJAMIIBAS, ATKAARTOJAMIIBAS NEBUUS/NAV.
ja taisam tikai sev - ir ok, ka tikai skan: pasam un draugiem patiik. bet nu profesionaali tas NAV.

----------


## kaspich

> Oskar- kas tavupraat ir dabisks ??? 
> Govju meesli, kuros dazhkaart brienot pa piesnigushu lauku, var iebradaaties, arii ir dabiski. 
> Beigu beigaas sheit ir elektronikju forums , nevis hifiliitikju. Cilveeku, kuriem buutu jaataisa pareizi, taa, lai tas izstraadaajums buutu neitraals , droshss, un darboties speejiigs. 
> labi, jaa, subjektiivi lampu skanja visiem patiik. Bet to NEVAR njemt par referenci.
> Tu jau taapat kaa Normunds. Mudriitaajs. Ieraksts ir pusfabrikaats, tas neko nenoziimee, maakslinieki loshi, es pats to ko klausos, izkraasoju kaa vajag. Taalaak -- kad aiziet runa par lielaam garshiigaam bet apstarotaam viinogaam, cilveeks tomeer nepiekriit, jo TUR redz subjektiivi/ objektiivi neesot vietas. Nu tad ko pastiprinoshaas iekaartaas, kuraam buutu jaabuut 1:1 IN/OUT signaalam pin iekshaa taas subjektiivaas lietas ? 
> Vaards patiik/ nepatiik ir neizgliitota videejaa dzho liimenis, nevis elektronikju fanaatu liimenis ...


 
nee, ok, es piektiru Normundam, ka MAAJAS/KLAUSIISHANAS komplektam vienigais uzdevums ir - nodroshinaat klausishanaas baudu.
ok. tachu, musu dzirde, skanjas uztvere muuzha/klausiishanaas laikaa VEIDOJAS. taa 'maacaas' gan jaunas skanjas, gan atpaziit virtuaalos skanjas objektus, gan pielaagojas spektram. respektiivi, tapat kaa rokas, kaajas, deguns - arii 'ausis' attiistaas.
tas, KAA taas attistiisies, atkariigs no mums pasha.
ja buus sisteema, kurai nav normalu fokusu un skatuves dziljuma, smadzenes sho maaku neattistiis. ok, kaut kaada/primitiiva skanjas virziena noteikshana mums ir kopsh beernibas, bet.. taadaa, beerna limenii taa ari paliks.
ja muusu OB nav apaksheejo tonju atbilstoshaa liimenii, ljoti iespeejams, ka dzirde  iisti neiemaaciisies no infrazemaam frekvenceem lielaakaa skaljumaa izveidot pamattoni - tiiru, nekropljotu signaalu.
[atkaape. ieksheejaas auss spiraales - skanjas receptoru uztveres membraanas garums ir tads, ka zem 50hz taa vairs nespeej skanju uztvert - paaraak iisa. otra lieta - pie lielaka skaljuma taa darbojas kaa kompresors - neljauj izdemoleet nervu receptorus. tachu - smadzenes maak no shii kompresora veidotajaam harmonikaam atjaunot pamattoni. taapeec mees tomeer dzirdam arii tonjus, kas ir zem 50hz un pie lielaaka skaljuma tomeer nedzirdam shausmiigu kropli. un taapeec shis dzirdamiibas slieksnis uz zemajaam frekvenceem ir tik augsts - mees shos 20..50hz saakam 'dzirdeet' tikai tad, kad saakas kropljojumi - saak darboties kompresors, un smadzenes no shiem kropljojumiem atjauno pamattoni].
ja muusu audiosisteemai augshejie tonji buus -20db, vai buus citas AFR lazhas, smadzenes adapteesies shaadam skaneejumam [taas lielaa meeraa adapteejas, jo, piem., dzirdes kanaals veido ljoti strauju AFR kapumu ap 3.5khz, lidz pat 18..20db, kas kalpo/uzlabo  skanjas avota virziena noteikshanai. muusu smazdzenes ir iemaaciijushaas to kaapumu ignoret, adapteejushaas, tachu shis diapazons ir iipashi juutiigs - pietiek paris db paceeluma AFR, lai liktos - ai, ku pretiigi, grieziigi skan..].

es te tikai dazhas lietas piemineeju, taadu nianshu ir veel daaaaudz..  :: 

ja kaads iebildiis - jaa, bet. vai vajag atiistiit piem., sho preciizo virtuaalo objektu noteikshanas maaku? jaa un nee.. jo attiistiitaaka shii maaka, jo vairaak nianshu, vairaak kaifa guusim, klausoties kvalitatiivu materiaalu. tachu, vairaak lazhu dzirdeesim nekvalitatiivaa skanjdarba..
katram pasham jaalemj.  ::

----------


## kaspich

ja driikst piemeeru - Arnis. vinjsh ljoti daudz laika velta gan objektiivas liidzenas/references AFR iegushanai, gan nianshu klausiishanai. un tur jau ir taads liimenis, ka.. nu, ka man buutu bail kadu savu sisteeminju/skandinju dot klausiities. jo cilveeks zin, kaa PATIESIIBAA skan konkreetais skanjdarbs.
un ar 'softly' augshinjaam vai piebuustotu 35hz joslinju neparsteigsi. 
jautajums - vai vajag? nu, ja nebuutu shis izkoptaas dzirdes, buutu daudz gruutaak skandas buuvet, testeet, saliidzinaat [neiespeejami]. nu, cita lieta, ka klausoties OB, kuram zem 300hz nekaa nav, vinsjh baudu neguus.. 
tas tapaat kaa ar fotoshopu. nav liela maaka luuret uz pietuuneetiem/piekraasotiem pupiem. lielaaka maaka ir guut kaifu neizskaistinaataa [jaa, ok, varbuut pat skarbaa, bet patiesaa] fotografijaa..

----------


## tornislv

hmm. Par to fotošopu:
"I am subscribing to Playboy for the same reason I am subscribing to National Geographic - to see places I will never be able to get to"

----------


## arnis

Nu jau tu kaspich paarspiilee.
Es diezvai dzirdeetu nianses starp Oil un Silver capacitor ...

----------


## kaspich

reku krieviem upgreidots F4 variants  :: 

http://cxem.net/sound/amps/amp132-2.png

normaalaaka raskacka, dubulta diff kaskaade ar lokaalu ooc. detalju krietni vairaak, tas gan..

----------


## Jurkins

> reku krieviem upgreidots F4 variants 
> 
> http://cxem.net/sound/amps/amp132-2.png
> 
> normaalaaka raskacka, dubulta diff kaskaade ar lokaalu ooc. detalju krietni vairaak, tas gan..


 Nu tas jau vairs nav F4.   ::   F4 ir 5 detaļas lielā tukšā kastē.
Redz, es īsti nesaprotu domu - taisīt milzonīgu kasti un iekšā likt atkārtotāju. Nu, OK, katram savas dīvainības.

Bet kas tur izejas pakāpē ir muģīts? Tipa lai abiem pleciem būtu pārejas rakturlīknes līdzīgākas, dēļ tā, ka, lai vai kā, bet tomēr p un n lauķi nav tā pavisam godīgi komplementāri? Līdzīgs kaut kas pie japāņiem ir redzēts, bet šis man īsti nepielec.

http://www.ne.jp/asahi/evo/amp/contents.htm Reku var ekselentās izvirtības apskatīt.

----------


## kaspich

japaanji normaali dod valjaa  ::  nu, trafam -6db pie 100khz. nav slikti  :: 

jaa, es arii saprotu, ka delj simetrijas tos laukjus taa samudrijushi. vai ir jeega - hvz.. var jau pasimuleet.

redz, taada E atkartotajam ir sekojosha fiska: vinjam nav nekaadas OOC, liidz ar to - skaljrunja pretEDS un slodzes Z nekaadi neietekmee ieejas/draiveru kaskaades. 
un idejiski - kaa jau A klasei, kroplji samazinaas, samazinoties signalam. cita lieta, ka es shaadu kaskaadi liktu AIZ SE sleeguma tube triodes [taa uztaisa lielu amplituudu + magjisko 2.harmoniku + maigo klipingu]. tad butu peec skaneejuma tube SE triodes amps, bet bez izejas trafa [un ta kropljiem]..

----------


## Jurkins

> redz, taada E atkartotajam ir sekojosha fiska: vinjam nav nekaadas OOC, liidz ar to - skaljrunja pretEDS un slodzes Z nekaadi neietekmee ieejas/draiveru kaskaades. 
> un idejiski - kaa jau A klasei, kroplji samazinaas, samazinoties signalam. cita lieta, ka es shaadu kaskaadi liktu AIZ SE sleeguma tube triodes [taa uztaisa lielu amplituudu + magjisko 2.harmoniku + maigo klipingu]. tad butu peec skaneejuma tube SE triodes amps, bet bez izejas trafa [un ta kropljiem]..


 Es te, kad atkal sāku ar elektroniku ņemties, mocīju vienu radījumu uz maketa - sprieguma pastiprinātājs bija, šķiet, pēc AD727 motīviem un galā paralēlais uz 240, 9240. Galā bija pieslēgta veca S30B tumba, un kaut kā lodēdamies pamanījos ooc paņemt nevis no izejas, bet no sprieguma pastiprinātāja izejas. Pēkšņi tai vecai miskastei parādījās tādi kā sulīgāki basi. Nu tad viena no pagaidām nerealizētajām idejām - superlineārs  ::  sprieguma pastiprinātājs (gan uz traņiem, ar lampām pagaidām nedraudzējos) ar ooc un galā perfekta izejas pakāpe ārpus ooc.

Bet viss vienā kastē, ja līdz tam nonāk  ::

----------


## normundss

> reku krieviem upgreidots F4 variants 
> 
> http://cxem.net/sound/amps/amp132-2.png
> 
> normaalaaka raskacka, dubulta diff kaskaade ar lokaalu ooc. detalju krietni vairaak, tas gan..
> 
> 
>  Nu tas jau vairs nav F4.    F4 ir 5 detaļas lielā tukšā kastē.
> Redz, es īsti nesaprotu domu - taisīt milzonīgu kasti un iekšā likt atkārtotāju. Nu, OK, katram savas dīvainības.
> ...


 Nu jā, par F4 variantu es ar to nesauktu.  Jo SKAN ta šis verķis domājams stipri savādāk, neskatoties uz dažām līdzībām tehniskajā risinājumā.

Bet lielai kastei ir divi uzdevumi - 1) lieli radiatori A klasei, 2) būs vieta arī citam projektam ar vairāk kā 5 detaļām, 3) labi izskatās.  Tas jau trīs sanāk.  Nesen lietojot alkoholu ar dažiem māksliniekiem, radās ideja uztaisīt nopietnākus A klases monoblokus uz veco čuguna apkures radiatoru bāzes    ::   .  Bez mākslas un filozofijas piešprices nav interesants šis hobijs   ::

----------


## kaspich

> redz, taada E atkartotajam ir sekojosha fiska: vinjam nav nekaadas OOC, liidz ar to - skaljrunja pretEDS un slodzes Z nekaadi neietekmee ieejas/draiveru kaskaades. 
> un idejiski - kaa jau A klasei, kroplji samazinaas, samazinoties signalam. cita lieta, ka es shaadu kaskaadi liktu AIZ SE sleeguma tube triodes [taa uztaisa lielu amplituudu + magjisko 2.harmoniku + maigo klipingu]. tad butu peec skaneejuma tube SE triodes amps, bet bez izejas trafa [un ta kropljiem]..
> 
> 
>  Es te, kad atkal sāku ar elektroniku ņemties, mocīju vienu radījumu uz maketa - sprieguma pastiprinātājs bija, šķiet, pēc AD727 motīviem un galā paralēlais uz 240, 9240. Galā bija pieslēgta veca S30B tumba, un kaut kā lodēdamies pamanījos ooc paņemt nevis no izejas, bet no sprieguma pastiprinātāja izejas. Pēkšņi tai vecai miskastei parādījās tādi kā sulīgāki basi. Nu tad viena no pagaidām nerealizētajām idejām - superlineārs  sprieguma pastiprinātājs (gan uz traņiem, ar lampām pagaidām nedraudzējos) ar ooc un galā perfekta izejas pakāpe ārpus ooc.
> 
> Bet viss vienā kastē, ja līdz tam nonāk


 
nu kaa, Rout pieauga [dramatiski], DF nogazaas [tikpat dramatiski], uz Fs slodzes Z liels - pieauga pievadamaa jauda  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Nu jā, Kaspich, tieši tā jau ir, bet, ja nebūtu savām aisīm dzirdējis, negribētu ticēt.

A par to lielo kasti - ne jau kastes lielumā vaina, bet nesaprotu to, ka bāzt tajā kastē tikai atkārtotāju un tad otru kasti preampam, un tad varbūt vēl preampa preampu  ::

----------


## normundss

> Nu jā, Kaspich, tieši tā jau ir, bet, ja nebūtu savām aisīm dzirdējis, negribētu ticēt.
> 
> A par to lielo kasti - ne jau kastes lielumā vaina, bet nesaprotu to, ka bāzt tajā kastē tikai atkārtotāju un tad otru kasti preampam, un tad varbūt vēl preampa preampu


 Pirmsākumos kastē bija doma ielikt šo pašu Aikido preampu kas patiešo piejūgts pie izejas kaskādes uz laterālajiem mosfetiem.  Nevarēju visu sabāzt iekšā, sanāca pilna kaste jau ar barokļiem vien. Arī radiatori par mazu bija, jo izejai bija  kādi +-35V barošanai un griežot augšā miera strāvu viss cepās ārā.  No šejienes arī doma par apkures radiatoru monoblokiem   :: 

Gan jau F4 nebūs pēdējais amps kas tajā kastē dzīvo.

----------


## osscar

Nu nav jau tā kaste tik liela, tā ir ka tur citam nekam vairs vieta nesanāk...+ vēl gaisa apmaiņa labāka, jo tur jau viss silst, ne tikai radiatori. A par lielajām kastēm - bija tie milzīgie SE traņu monobloki uz 300W A klasē katrs  ::  grīda ielūztu no tāda svara.

----------


## normundss

> Normund. Palasot tavus tekstus, neiesliigshu garaa bezperspektiivaa sarunaa, tikai vien paaris jautaajumi 
> kaapeec Tu izveelies OB? Ar ko tas ir/ buus labaaks piem par CE/Fi whatever .. ? 
> PS- tie punkti 1-9 ir pilniigaakaa uudens lieshana ...


 Es izvēlējos pamēģināt OB tāpēc, ka man līdz galam nav patikusi neviena slēgtās kastes un it sevišķi jau bass reflex skanda.  Kādreiz vairāk kā gadu klīdu pa saloniem un izklausījos visādus brīnumus arī 10x dārgākā cenas klasē kā plānots, bet viss garām.  Beigās paliku pie Spendor S8 kā kompromisa varianta kas neskan pārāk riebīgi (ja aizbāž ciet fāzinvertoru caurumus) un nemaksā 10000Ls.  
Vēlāk sāku domāt ka varbūt jāpamēģina alternatīvi varianti, kā OB, rupori, TL un tamlīdzīgi.  Linkwitz Labs lapā izlasīju sekojošo tekstu, kas man likās kā naglai uz galvas par to kas man nepatīk kastēs, kā arī solīja zināmu risinājumu telpas akustikas problēmām kas man ir aktuālas.  Tad nu pamēģināju uztaisīt vienkāršu OB lai saprastu kas tā dipola skaņa vispār ir un pārliecinājos ka man patīk.  Vēl OB (vismaz manam variantam) ir raksturīga liela, salīdzinoši difūza skatuve, kas man patīk labāk nekā pārmērīgi fokusētā skatuve kas bieži raksturīga kastes tipa skandām.  Tāda pārfokusēta skatuve man rada mentālu diskomfortu līdzīgi kā pārāk stipras brilles.




> The vast majority of loudspeakers that have been sold - the typical box speakers - can only produce this effect to a limited degree because of a fundamental limitation: they radiate sound into the room with different intensity at different frequencies and angles, though they measure flat on axis. Consequently the many reflections from room surfaces are sonically colored in a way that is characteristic for box loudspeakers. We always recognize the sound as coming from a box rather than being live. It is the generic loudspeaker sound.
> 
> Loudspeakers with frequency independent, constant directionality such as omni, dipole or cardioid loudspeakers, cause reflections in a room that are essentially delayed replicas of the direct sound and which are therefore less colored. Your ear/brain perceptual apparatus does not get confused by sound replicas. Instead it compares them to the familiar acoustic behavior of your room and readily blankets the redundant information and thereby the room. This automatic brain response is related to the Precedence Effect in psychoacoustics and is essential for creating the illusion of "being there" by withdrawing attention from the living room acoustics.

----------


## arnis

1. Nu OB un rupors ir 2 kardinaali atshkjiriigas lietas. -- nesaprotu, KAA to var baazt vienaa maisaa
2. par portiem . Tos primaari/ principiaali izgudroja/ izmanto skaljrunju ar extra zemu Qts zemaa gala kompensaacijai. Ja pie projekteeshanas piedomaa liidzi un kaa primaaro uzdevumu liek tieshi kompensaaciju, nevis forseeshanu, tad nekaa slikta gan deelj porta parasti nemeedz buut. Pat tieshi otraadi- uz lielaaka tesiena kompenseejamaa zonaa pie konkreeta SPL ir kaa likums ar kaartu zemaakas harmonikas  nekaa sleegtai vai OB kastei...

----------


## normundss

> 1. Nu OB un rupors ir 2 kardinaali atshkjiriigas lietas. -- nesaprotu, KAA to var baazt vienaa maisaa


 KUR es to bāžu vienā maisā? Manuprāt pilnīgi normāls pieņēmums ka OB un rupori ir divas alternatīvas kastēm.  Es jau nerunāju par taures skrūvēšanu uz OB, kaut tādas bildes arī pilns nets.  Pamēģināju OB, patika, rupori pagaidām neinteresē.




> 2. par portiem . Tos primaari/ principiaali izgudroja/ izmanto skaljrunju ar extra zemu Qts zemaa gala kompensaacijai. Ja pie projekteeshanas piedomaa liidzi un kaa primaaro uzdevumu liek tieshi kompensaaciju, nevis forseeshanu, tad nekaa slikta gan deelj porta parasti nemeedz buut. Pat tieshi otraadi- uz lielaaka tesiena kompenseejamaa zonaa pie konkreeta SPL ir kaa likums ar kaartu zemaakas harmonikas  nekaa sleegtai vai OB kastei...


 Noteikti tas viss ir pareizi, bet paklausoties reālus komerciālus produktus, tajā skaitā arī no dārgā gala, palika iespaids ka porti visur tiek izmantoti tieši basu piebūstošanai.  Nezinu, varbūt man vienkārši nepatīk spēcīgi basi.

----------


## arnis

un kaada tad starpiiba, vai tev ir driveris ar Qts 0,2, kas ielikts ar portu, buus uz 0,3-0,35, un zemu GD, vai driveris ar 0,7 ieksh OB ? Vai tu piemeeram esi gatavs atpaziit / diagnosticeet uz ausi 30 graadu nobiidi aptuveni 1/3 oktaavas joslaa ? 
Cita lieta -- driveru akustiskaas masas, liidz ar to dazhaadi IR. Bet tas jau ir cits staasts, kas neattiecas uz OB vs Fi

----------


## kaspich

OB idejiski ir kaa divi izstarotaji [pretfaazee]. un atbilstoshaas telpaas taas pretfaazes skanjas faazee/pusfaazee summeejas ar front pusi. + daudz vairaak visaau atstarojumu midbasa/mida zonaa, un subjektiivi it kaa [atkal - atkariigs no tlpaam] mazaaka interference uz pasham apakshaam.

----------


## ddff

Pieziime: ar preteeju polaritaati ir OB aizmugure. Pretfaaze noziimeetu citu frekvences/laika funkciju.

ddff, piekasaas

----------


## normundss

> un kaada tad starpiiba, vai tev ir driveris ar Qts 0,2, kas ielikts ar portu, buus uz 0,3-0,35, un zemu GD, vai driveris ar 0,7 ieksh OB ? Vai tu piemeeram esi gatavs atpaziit / diagnosticeet uz ausi 30 graadu nobiidi aptuveni 1/3 oktaavas joslaa ? 
> Cita lieta -- driveru akustiskaas masas, liidz ar to dazhaadi IR. Bet tas jau ir cits staasts, kas neattiecas uz OB vs Fi


 Konkrētus draiveru parametrus es noteikti neatpazītu, bet reālā dzīvojamā istabā OB no Fi domāju ka atšķirtu gan. Precīzāk sakot, atšķirtu dipolu no monopola. Jo starpība ir mijiedarbībā ar telpu.  Neko gudrāku par http://www.linkwitzlab.com/rooms.htm es noteikti nepateikšu.  Šis Linkwitza raksts bija tas ka mani pārliecināja ka jāmēģina OB, un pat ar ļoti primitīvu OB pārliecinājos ka vismaz galvenajos vilcienos viss ir tieši tā kā viņš raksta, it sevišķi attiecībā par <200Hz telpas rezonansēm.  

Cits jautājums vai es varu uztaisīt labu OB - protams ka šobrīd nē.  Bet ja neuztaisīšu pirmo mēreni s*dīgo versiju, tad arī līdz labajai nekad netikšu.

----------


## arnis

es ilgi svaarstiijos, teikt/ rakstiit kautko vai nee, jo principiaali mees runaajam par dazhaadaam lietaam....un iisti ko piebilst taakaa roka neceljas, bet tomeer ....
par OB vs Fi --- es biju domaajis zemo frekvenchu tonju tiiriibas/ precizitaates saliidzinaashanu JEBKUR, nevis vienaa konkreetaa telpaa, vienaa konkreetaa punktaa, pie viena konkreeta OB novietojuma. Es saprotu, ka shaadu Exp jau iisti nevar izveikt, ja OB tiek taisiits taa, kaa Linkwitz to ir domaajis, saistiibaa par telpu. 
Jaa, un veel- pats galvenais ko gribeeju pateikt ---- shajaa forumaa visiem ljoti patiik samest linkus uz teemaam, kur kaads gudraaks ko ir pateicis. Bet man jautaajums-- vai kaads jebkad, jebkur ( ok, buushu konkreets ) saistiibaa ar OB ir tieshi projekteejis telpas/ novietojumus/ meeriijis tieshos starus/ atstarojumus, un beigaas nolicis OB ar taadu ta taadu izmeeru tik taalu no taadas sienas, un pievilcis savu listener kreeslu attieciibaa pret sisteemu tieshi TUR ? Ja nee, tad nafig jaameetaa tie krutie linki ne pa teemu , kurus, ok, esam paarlasiijushi, bet ne liidz galam saprotam, bet piekriitam, pienjemam to kaa patiesiibu un iebarojam smadzeneem, ka skan tieshaam taa kaa aprakstiits .... Es arii ne liidz galam varbuut izprotu dipolu fishku, bet no sheit esoshajiem OB piekriteejiem es arii nedzirdu nevienu jeedziigu staastu/ izklaastu par teemu. Bija tikai jankus un viens Igaunis, kuriem svariigaakais visaa tajaa procesaa ir aizveesturisko laiku skaljrunji ...Nu tad par kaadu tehnisko pusi/ pienesumu mees te runaajam ? 
Nee, var jau man paarmest, ka es uzbruuku zinoshiem ljautinjiem, pats nerubiijot fishku, un situaacijaa, kad neesmu uzbuuveejis nevienu dipolu, es prasti iznjemu no Linkwitz raksta konteksta paaris rindinjas un veidoju uz tiem viedokli, nu piemeeram sheit--- 
Often concern is expressed over the fact that the rear radiation from a dipole is out of phase with the front radiation, and that thus any sound reflected from a wall behind the speaker would cancel sound coming from the front of the speaker. Cancellation can only occur when direct and reflected sounds are exactly of opposite phase (180 degrees) and of the same strength. Since direct and reflected sounds travel paths of different length, they undergo different amounts of phase shift. Thus, the phase and magnitude conditions for cancellation are given only at certain frequencies, if at all. At some other frequencies direct and reflected sounds will add
Shis teksts piem OpenBaflistos noteikti raisa iluuziju, ka panelis uz kura ir driveris, var buut tikai tik liels, lai pie taa pieskruuveetu kaaju/ stiprinaajumu, uz kura tas turas -- un kancelaacijas jau taapat nekaadas nenotiek, jo skanjas viljnji tak iet garaaku celju visur kur, un biezhi vien pat summeejas, un vispaar-- tak Linkwitz teica, ka poh...

Normund-- lai veicas buuveeshanaa ....

----------


## kaspich

ja driikst, atbildeeshu.
meeriijis? - nee, nav;
reekjinaajis? - nee, nav;
patiik ciuteet citus gudraakus? - o, jaa. driiz pat es zianashu passus, nelsonus, nikitinus, u.c. guru peec teevavaarda;
ir sajeega par citeeto? - ljoti retos gadiijumos..

sore, es tik ta.. sarunas uztureeshanai.. :P

p.s. man ir aizdomas, ka shajaa forumaa ljoti nedaudzi vispaar zin, kas ir TS. un kaa ko reekjina/meera. katraa zinjaa, kad moa piedaavajaa kasti taisiit peec izmera, jaudas un gruudiena speeka, bija PILNIIGS klusums  ::

----------

